# Big Mytle bowl core job coming up



## GS-76 (Jan 5, 2021)

Got this big ol Myrtle Burl bowl blank that i am going to have cored. 8-1/2" x 20. Going to be awesome. Right now it is 8-3/4" x 24" x 22"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2021)

Gorgeous slab! Can’t wait to see the results. :)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 5, 2021)

Whoa.... big and sweet!!!


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 5, 2021)

Barb, i am afraid that this ine is going to be a money pit for me. I am going to finish them on my lathe after coring. The off cuts will go to knife and pistol scales and call blanks. This is a heavy piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> Barb, i am afraid that this ine is going to be a money pit for me. I am going to finish them on my lathe after coring. The off cuts will go to knife and pistol scales and call blanks. This is a heavy piece.


It looks like it’ll be well worth it though. :)


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 5, 2021)

Beauty piece of wood! That's some serious momentum when you get something that large rotating at a few hundred RPM.


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 5, 2021)

DL, you know it, had a 20 lb'er come off once. I caught it though, -/- right between the eyes. And yes i know i took a short nap cause I woke up on the shop floor. I had to find my medicinal bottle after that one. !!! lol


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 5, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> DL, you know it, had a 20 lb'er come off once. I caught it though, -/- right between the eyes. And yes i know i took a short nap cause I woke up on the shop floor. I had to find my medicinal bottle after that one. !!! lol


That's not good!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 5, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> Barb, i am afraid that this ine is going to be a money pit for me. I am going to finish them on my lathe after coring. The off cuts will go to knife and pistol scales and call blanks. This is a heavy piece.



What is the piece in the background of the first post picture sporting blue painters tape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 5, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> What is the piece in the background of the first post picture sporting blue painters tape?


Lol that piece first caught my eye before I focused in on the Myrtle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 5, 2021)

Ditto what they said

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 5, 2021)

jasonb said:


> Lol that piece first caught my eye before I focused in on the Myrtle.



Same for me...


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 5, 2021)

That is the backrest to my myrtle bench project. It is ready to be filled and finished. I have it all ready to fill the bowtie cracks in places and do final sanding and finish, it has been a long process as it has a ton of detail work and fitting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2021)

Please journal this HUGE bowl build! We want to see pics along the journey! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok i will do my best, will get started in Feb, i got it soaking to get moisture back in it. The fellla that is going to core it is recovering from health issues and he recommended to soak it before coring to help prevent grain tearout while coring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## GS-76 (Feb 28, 2021)

Well i have started the coring process withva fellow turner who has experience coring big bowls. We have the 1st biggest one cored sbd on to the next two. This will be a 3 bowl set. 
big and deep bowls. I will finish turn on my lathe at home.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2021)

Looking good Gary, how wet is the blank?


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pretty much dry, there will be no shrinkage on these and yes, it is slow going. !!
The money bowl is 19-3:4" Diam and a little over 7" deep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> Pretty much dry, there will be no shrinkage on these and yes, it is slow going. !!
> The money bowl is 19-3:4" Diam and a little over 7" deep.


Any more progress to report? Chuck


----------



## GS-76 (Aug 11, 2021)

Ive got my new easy chuck and all the toolling to start on them. But it has been a heck of a year. We had covid and during that i was diagnosed with diabetes, we had a few house projects to finish and we just finally said heck with it and have been fishing/crabbing. I plan to get on them this fall when i am stuck to inside work. 
Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 11, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> Ive got my new easy chuck and all the toolling to start on them. But it has been a heck of a year. We had covid and during that i was diagnosed with diabetes, we had a few house projects to finish and we just finally said heck with it and have been fishing/crabbing. I plan to get on them this fall when i am stuck to inside work.
> Thanks for asking.


That certainly sounds like you've had a heck of a year. I'm glad you're doing better. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 3, 2021)

*WOW*.... I'm envious!!!


----------

